
Knuth's Up-Arrow Notation - mindcrime
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knuth%27s_up-arrow_notation
======
johnsonjo
I've seen this notation in a video [1] on Graham's number [2] by Numberphile.
It's a pretty interesting video for seeing how quickly the numbers get
unimaginably massive.

[1]: [https://youtu.be/XTeJ64KD5cg](https://youtu.be/XTeJ64KD5cg)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graham's_number](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graham's_number)

